# huge legs!!!!!



## Wardy91 (Jan 2, 2010)

have worked on my legs for ages and dont seem to notice any big gains in them! my leg workout is:

leg extensions 3x20,15,15

squats 4x 8-12

leg press 2x 10-12

seated leg curls 4x12,10,8,6

If anyone has any other programs on how to get huge legs or something id really appreciate it!

thanks


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

high reps and heavy.


----------



## Fragjuice (Dec 29, 2009)

change things about a bit perhaps?

Try some hack squats, maybe followed by 10 x 10 reps of leg extensions, then SLDL ?


----------



## Wardy91 (Jan 2, 2010)

Yea was looking hack squats but what's the difference between them and normal squats??


----------



## Fragjuice (Dec 29, 2009)

if you use a barbell, it's lifting the barbell up off the floor, with the barbell behind you - look it up on google

Easier to use the hack squat machine which is like an upside down leg press on a slant.


----------



## TprLG (Jun 1, 2010)

why only two sets on the press?

dont rest too much between sets either buddy

you should feel like you wanna vom on leg day

Love it!


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

you do the leg extensions at the end. you don't do them before squats. and leg press you should do more than 2 sets. do 4 or 5 of 10-12 reps.

squats

leg press

seated leg curls

leg extensions.

in that order.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

deeppurple said:


> you do the leg extensions at the end. you don't do them before squats.
> 
> *squats*
> 
> ...


my leg routine , well with the addition of seated calf raises. reps !


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

warren_1987 said:


> my leg routine , well with the addition of seated calf raises. reps !


yes my buddy. do the calf raises right at the end  would be best if you could do some hack squats after the squats too.

if you do it right you should be feeling pretty bad at the end and ye legs should be jellified!

what area are you from?


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

im from newcastle. yeah i do them at the end. thats my routine and my legs are best part on me second only to my back. we havent got a hack squat macine, i do a close foot pos to really nack the quads


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

warren_1987 said:


> im from newcastle. yeah i do them at the end. thats my routine and my legs are best part on me second only to my back. we havent got a hack squat macine, i do a close foot pos to really nack the quads


wouldnt recommend too close, can put strain on parts of ye legs.

if you can't squat, do barbell lunges after the leg presses. they destroy you!


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

deeppurple said:


> you do the leg extensions at the end. you don't do them before squats. and leg press you should do more than 2 sets. do 4 or 5 of 10-12 reps.
> 
> squats
> 
> ...





warren_1987 said:


> my leg routine , well with the addition of seated calf raises. reps !


Reps again

Same as my leg workout with the calf raises last

On leg press I do 4 sets to failure, usualy 10 ,7 ,5 ,3. if i can do more than 3 reps on my last set, i up the weight. Its worked well for strengh gains, and a little more size


----------



## frowningbudda (Dec 16, 2008)

TinyTom has a decent set of wheels,

leg workout


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

Nutz01 said:


> Reps again
> 
> Same as my leg workout with the calf raises last
> 
> On leg press I do 4 sets to failure, usualy 10 ,7 ,5 ,3. if i can do more than 3 reps on my last set, i up the weight. Its worked well for strengh gains, and a little more size


see!

people on this forum slate me for not 'being able to squat or deadlift'

yet ive given the advice for a general routine which other forum users are agreeing too!

ahh, if only they knew who i was :thumb:


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

deeppurple said:


> see!
> 
> people on this forum slate me for not 'being able to squat or deadlift'
> 
> ...


that isnt what people are saying, they are saying its easy to post big numbers on here as its the net. so post the vidup to show. hell i post vids up all the time and my numbers arnt that impressive. plus im just your run of the mill fitness gym , personal trainer and i worte that routine out, hardley takes arnie to come up with a decent workout.

an saying if only they knew who i was is terrible mate, its what chaves say '' do you know who iam'' lol, usually befor ethey get knocked teh fck out and shown they are nobody lol. if you are up there with the best then people on here will know you . some big lifters on here inc martin brown and cris jenkins so your not that big fella lol


----------



## Uzi (Mar 21, 2010)

go really heavy on squats


----------



## Jungle (Mar 9, 2009)

Last summer I did squat/leg curl supersets. I got some good growth out of them, but my legs grow better than everything else anyway.

I would do them again but they don't fit into my routine.


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

I prefer to do my calves first or even on a different day, I cant really do anything with any intensity after quads.

Its not just about weight the legs have a great capicity for endurance. Piick a weight you can squat for 10 reps and try camping by the squat rack and doing 8-10 sets of 5. Thats will fook you up lol

In the past I've also split hams and quads up onto differnt days, usually hitting hams with back, after deadlifts. If im doing that I will probably switch from a 3 to a 4 day split so I have 2 days a week to devote to legs, which means more intensity and volume.

Make sure you do the negatives in a controled and delibrate fashion as its the mostly the negative that is responsible for stimulating hypertrophy. Far to may people drop down quickly into the reps.

Much overlooked exercises for hams are Good Mornings and Glute Ham raises.


----------



## Wardy91 (Jan 2, 2010)

Yea thanks very much did heavier squats with only 5/6 reps along with hard leg press after.. Can rly feel it worked!!


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

warren_1987 said:


> that isnt what people are saying, they are saying its easy to post big numbers on here as its the net. so post the vidup to show. hell i post vids up all the time and my numbers arnt that impressive. plus im just your run of the mill fitness gym , personal trainer and i worte that routine out, hardley takes arnie to come up with a decent workout.
> 
> an saying if only they knew who i was is terrible mate, its what chaves say '' do you know who iam'' lol, usually befor ethey get knocked teh fck out and shown they are nobody lol. if you are up there with the best then people on here will know you . some big lifters on here inc martin brown and cris jenkins so your not that big fella lol


or perhaps i meant it as a p*ss taking post :tongue:


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

deeppurple said:


> you do the leg extensions at the end. you don't do them before squats. and leg press you should do more than 2 sets. do 4 or 5 of 10-12 reps.
> 
> squats
> 
> ...


Er... go from two quad exercises to a hams exercise and then back to quads? Rightyo. :innocent: :whistling: :lol:

Seriously, if you're struggling to gain on your legs you need to examine things. Are you growing up top (if not then you've got an over-training / under supplying [food, water, rest etc.] issue)? Are you doing a lot of other sport / exercises (and thus preventing your legs from recovering)?

If you're training hard enough during your leg session you should grow, to be honest there's no magic routine that triggers growth. Train hard, eat right, supplement, drink tons of water, get lots of rest and sleep, don't do too much other exercise and you'll grow.

Find your weakest link in the recovery / growth chain (as above - training, nutrition, water, rest, sleep) and sort it. Bodybuilding is all about identifying the next weakest link and progressing.

Good luck bro and failing that train psycho-hard till you puke. :beer: Lets see, try this:

Leg extentions - warm up x 3 (20 reps, pyramid up)

Squats - warm up x 2 (20 reps, light, pyramid up)

Leg extensions - max weight for 15 reps, fail on 15th rep (go for it, maximum eye popping effort). Get training partner to help you get out two or three more reps. You quads should be burning so bad you want to cry.

Drop the weight a bit and grind out more reps, get your partner to help you get more forced reps. Cry a bit.

Do another drop set. Release your legs from behind the pads and clutch your quads as you writhe in agony.

Jump off the leg extensions and waddle over grimacing to the squat rack while your partner screams at you 'How bad do you want this?!? Let's do it!!!!'

Get under the bar (probably an embarrassingly light weight compared to what you can do fresh) and start repping non-stop till you fail (training partner helps you get the last rep). Get some breaths in, moan a bit and then grind out 3 more full reps (with assistance if necessary). Do them as quickly as you can.

Hyperventilate a bit and then start the partials - keep going with non-stop reps until you want to die and then finally rack the bar and collapse to the ground.

Take a minute to finally get to your feet. Somehow make it to the changing rooms and collapse again. Feel like you don't know if your going to throw up or pass out (or possibly both at the same time!).

Quads. Nothing like them to separate the men from the boys! :beer: :lol:


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

yes you do hams and then back to quads.

if you have trained hard enough you're going to need 10 mins you rest after the first set of quads. if you trained right, you wouldn't even be able to do 1 set of extensions. thats why u give the quads a rest.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Wow, hardcore.

So after you've gone back to quads you go back to hams right? And then back to quads as they've had another rest? I like it! You could go on forever!


----------



## spiderpants (Nov 21, 2007)

if i have just a leg day its

squats 3 sets x 15-20reps, 8-12reps, 4-6reps

calf press 3sets x 200kg - rep out

deadlifts 3 sets 8-12reps, 6-10reps, 2-6reps

dumbell calf raise 3 sets 45kg dumbbell - rep out

leg extensions (each side seperate) 3 sets to burnout with a decent weight

individual calf press (on leg press machine) 3 sets x 135kg

leg curls each (side seperate) 3 sets x 45kg rep out

alternating lunges 3 sets x 70kg - rep out

just a wee warm up for the legs!!!!!! hehe


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

spiderpants said:


> if i have just a leg day its
> 
> squats 3 sets x 15-20reps, 8-12reps, 4-6reps
> 
> ...


In that order? You're bonkers, in the best possible sense!! :beer: :lol:


----------



## spiderpants (Nov 21, 2007)

usually my squats, calf press and deadlifts in a block then next block of 3 then final block of 2. can hardly walk at the end of it!! brilliant


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

defdaz said:


> *Er... go from two quad exercises to a hams exercise and then back to quads? Rightyo*. :innocent: :whistling: :lol:
> 
> Seriously, if you're struggling to gain on your legs you need to examine things. Are you growing up top (if not then you've got an over-training / under supplying [food, water, rest etc.] issue)? Are you doing a lot of other sport / exercises (and thus preventing your legs from recovering)?
> 
> ...


where is the problem? isnt that one way of doing super sets too?? works for me.


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

defdaz said:


> Wow, hardcore.
> 
> So after you've gone back to quads you go back to hams right? And then back to quads as they've had another rest? I like it! You could go on forever!


ahhh people like you....... :lol:

quad,quad,ham,quad,ham that is what i do

if you squat right, the next exercise you should hardly be able to walk.

you WOULD NOT be able to do 1 set of leg extensions without giving them a tiny break. and even after the tiny break, by the 3rd set of leg extensions you are struggling like f*ck. a small break wont rest the legs up good as new, but it sure as hell helps a bit.

no point slating somebody bro if you don't like their routine which may i add works extremely well.


----------



## HTID (Oct 4, 2008)

you cant get big legs doin 1 exersize for hams pal, they need a lot more than that, hams and quads on seperate days. blast em out! change em about make em think all the time.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

deeppurple said:


> ahhh people like you....... :lol:
> 
> quad,quad,ham,quad,ham that is what i do
> 
> ...


Didn't slate you unlike you did me, bro. I just find your training strategy highly suspect, that's all. It seems obvious to me that once you get to the point of near or complete exhaustion for your quads (which is what you're inferring) then that's that, job done, get on to the next body part. I would imagine you're overtraining quite significantly. Still, it's your choice and good on you. :thumbup1:

Opposing muscle super-setting (as mentioned above) is a viable training system but isn't anything to like what you do.


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

When you finish on the leg extensions, try doing 3 normal sets of 10-12 reps @ whatever weight you massive people use. Then halving the weight and going til failure, then halving it again until failure. I tried that when i was doing a 4 day split, and it's the only thing that made my legs "jellified". Didn't like doing squats, my gym only had a smiths....I still did them though, just didn't like them.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

im sort of playing devils advcate as, my order is slightley different, i do

squat

leg press

leg ext

lying leg curl

calf raises

but the hams, quads, adducters, abducters *the whole leg* get hit when squating, so what difference does it make what order the ham iso or quad iso make,lol. as long as the leg is gettingg hit well and has plenty of rest after then it should grow '' all other factors in place''.

by doing one exercise before another, is not imo given enough time to delay compleate exhaustion. if you have it them hard enough. Ater squats my hams quads add,abd all feel fatigued who is to decie what to do next ham or quad? they have both been hit?


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

defdaz said:


> Didn't slate you unlike you did me, bro. I just find your training strategy highly suspect, that's all. It seems obvious to me that once you get to the point of near or complete exhaustion for your quads (which is what you're inferring) then that's that, job done, get on to the next body part. I would imagine you're overtraining quite significantly. Still, it's your choice and good on you. :thumbup1:
> 
> Opposing muscle super-setting (as mentioned above) is a viable training system but isn't anything to like what you do.


ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh people like you! :lol:

less time with willies in mush and more time training :tongue:


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

warren_1987 said:


> im sort of playing devils advcate as, my order is slightley different, i do
> 
> squat
> 
> ...


yes matey you're right, does hit the whole leg, but most people feel it mainly in the quads (i feel it in the hams too especially when im around the parallel area). just let that other dude go off on one. if he's giving out advice and knocking others let him carry on man, respect his opinion but you don't have to listen to it


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

i have no probelm wwith either opinion, as i actually do keep hams and quads seperate, well slightly, but more because of the gym set out and way i wrote the programme than any deep inticlectual thining into it. i was more playing advocate, as i dont see a problem doing it either way lol. both work in my head


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

warren_1987 said:


> i have no probelm wwith either opinion, as i actually do keep hams and quads seperate, well slightly, but more because of the gym set out and way i wrote the programme than any deep inticlectual thining into it. i was more playing advocate, as i dont see a problem doing it either way lol. both work in my head


i was just on a wind up with him:bounce:


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

do you train hard enough? may seem an odd question but its hard to go to failure on legs, you train to failure on probably every other bodypart you train but do you do it on legs?

if your not pushing to the point where every part of you is trying to get that weight up or if youve never failed on a leg exercise (not inc leg ext) then i would say you need to suck it up and start pushing no workout is going to bring your legs up if your not training hard enough


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

deeppurple said:


> i was just on a wind up with him:bounce:


Oh, it was a wind up. You should have said mate. I thought you really were that clueless. :laugh: :thumbup1: Nice one, you had me. :beer:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

defdaz said:


> Oh, it was a wind up. You should have said mate. I thought you really were that clueless. :laugh: :thumbup1: Nice one, you had me. :beer:


:laugh: Deeppurple have you been winding people up again?!

I don't have huge legs but i have made mine bigger by doing 1 calve exercise then 1 ham exercise then 1 quad exercise repeating this sequence twice so i do 2 exercise for each body part. I do several warm ups then 1 working set per exercise but i vary reps from 5-8 all the way up to 100 reps. I don't like free weights and i use all machines as they work better for me.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

You've hardly got the smallest legs in the world Con!!

Tbh I was just winding him up but if he enjoys it then good for him eh.


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Leg extensions should always be your first exercise.

Then in my case followed by hack squat or leg press. Legs should be well and truly fried if trained correctly, but if not some sissy squats to finish them off.

Sounds like most you guys over train, no wonder you get no growth.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

defdaz said:


> You've hardly got the smallest legs in the world Con!!
> 
> Tbh I was just winding him up but if he enjoys it then good for him eh.


Cheers mate, they deffo are not up to scratch to match my upper body but at least they are improving!

Yep Deeppurple seems to enjoy having verbal spats with various members on here. He has assured me he will be soon putting up pics and shutting a lot of mouths....i look forward to it

Oh yes remembering that you commented about the humapro a couple of days ago. I have pretty much replaced all my protein besides 2 small meals of beef per day with humapro. Thus far i have had a bit constipation to the point where i passed some blood earlier:cursing: I also have received warnings over in the ARLI section of rxmuscle that i am over doing it. If it is what they say and amino acids i don't see how i could be over doing it:whistling: but if its spiked with some thing else i guess i will know really soon:lol:


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

PRL said:


> Leg extensions should always be your first exercise.
> 
> Then in my case followed by hack squat or leg press. Legs should be well and truly fried if trained correctly, but if not some sissy squats to finish them off.
> 
> Sounds like most you guys over train, no wonder you get no growth.


Bang on mate. :thumbup1:


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Lois_Lane said:


> Cheers mate, they deffo are not up to scratch to match my upper body but at least they are improving!
> 
> Yep Deeppurple seems to enjoy having verbal spats with various members on here. He has assured me he will be soon putting up pics and shutting a lot of mouths....i look forward to it
> 
> Oh yes remembering that you commented about the humapro a couple of days ago. I have pretty much replaced all my protein besides 2 small meals of beef per day with humapro. Thus far i have had a bit constipation to the point where i passed some blood earlier:cursing: I also have received warnings over in the ARLI section of rxmuscle that i am over doing it. If it is what they say and amino acids i don't see how i could be over doing it:whistling: but if its spiked with some thing else i guess i will know really soon:lol:


Sh*t con, if you're that badly constipated then something's up. But yeah if it's just AA's you can't over do it. Apart from the blocked up GI have you noticed any other symptoms? I wonder what it's got in it lol! (And how the heck are ARLI still trading if they've been caught spiking in the past?!)


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2010)

warren_1987 said:


> im from newcastle. yeah i do them at the end. thats my routine and my legs are best part on me second only to my back. *we havent got a hack squat macine*, i do a close foot pos to really nack the quads


yet :whistling:

to the OP, you need to works your hams.

Squat

SLDL

calfs

home.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

mikex101 said:


> yet :whistling:
> 
> to the OP, you need to works your hams.
> 
> ...


you know something i dont? lol


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> :laugh: Deeppurple have you been winding people up again?!
> 
> I don't have huge legs but i have made mine bigger by doing 1 calve exercise then 1 ham exercise then 1 quad exercise repeating this sequence twice so i do 2 exercise for each body part. I do several warm ups then 1 working set per exercise but i vary reps from 5-8 all the way up to 100 reps. I don't like free weights and i use all machines as they work better for me.


yes, always wind people up you know that!


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

defdaz said:


> Oh, it was a wind up. You should have said mate. I thought you really were that clueless. :laugh: :thumbup1: Nice one, you had me. :beer:


yes sorry, always winding up, lois will vouch on that.

howeeevvverrrr, i am far from clueless. :cool2:


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2010)

warren_1987 said:


> you know something i dont? lol


Word is there's a hack squat on the way. :thumb:


----------



## DS1 (Apr 19, 2010)

i had same problem try zercher squat and hack squats also lundges mate


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> :laugh: Deeppurple have you been winding people up again?!
> 
> I don't have huge legs but i have made mine bigger by doing 1 calve exercise then 1 ham exercise then 1 quad exercise repeating this sequence twice so i do 2 exercise for each body part. I do several warm ups then 1 working set per exercise but i vary reps from 5-8 all the way up to 100 reps. I don't like free weights and i use all machines as they work better for me.


 :lol: :lol:

lmfao


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

mikex101 said:


> Word is there's a hack squat on the way. :thumb:


good stuff that will defo get put in the routine. was good meeting you today thanks for the advice


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

I always squat last in my leg workout....ever since i have done this no leg/knee problems.

Extensions then work up to 100 rep leg press final set......in cavemen days legs were designed to walk up mountains for a bit of food.

Yet most will train a measly little bicep harder than the biggest strongest muscles.

Sort your sh1t out...train them instead of just running them in for a Seagull :0


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

deeppurple said:


> yes sorry, always winding up, lois will vouch on that.
> 
> howeeevvverrrr, i am far from clueless. :cool2:


Mate, sorry but I'm not going to argue with someone who's got aspergers or is autistic. Hope you're getting some decent therapy or help now it's been diagnosed.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

pea head said:


> I always squat last in my leg workout....ever since i have done this no leg/knee problems.
> 
> Extensions then work up to 100 rep leg press final set......in cavemen days legs were designed to walk up mountains for a bit of food.
> 
> ...


Now we're talking! :beer:


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

leg training is brutal you need to try differnt things to see what you respond to,


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

pea head said:


> I always squat last in my leg workout....ever since i have done this no leg/knee problems.
> 
> Extensions then work up to 100 rep leg press final set......*in cavemen days legs were designed to walk up mountains for a bit of food*.
> 
> ...


My legs are designed for mountains :whistling:

Recently done a 4 day treck up into the mountains of Cumbria, and I carried my fvcking food up with me. 17.5 kg rucksack on my back for 4 days a few thousand foot of ascent. Best leg workout i've had in ages :lol: :lol:

Photo's from the walk

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2068278&id=1225976981&l=e7961af487


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

your not working hard enough.If your able to perform, multi sets of squats and leg presses, your working well within your capabilities, and your body has no reason to change.Only when you expose your oidy to a greater than usual stress, will it have reason to change.One set of 20 rep progressive squats, in perfect slow form,,once/twice a week, to total failure,will stimulate as much growth in your lower torso, as your genes will allow.


----------

